
Tesla’s automatic lane-changing feature ‘far less competent’ than a human driver - hodgesrm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/05/22/teslas-automatic-lane-changing-feature-is-far-less-competent-than-human-driver-consumer-reports-says
======
pooya13
Consumer Reports Not Thrilled By Misleading Navigate On Autopilot Headlines:
[https://insideevs.com/news/351110/consumer-reports-tesla-
nav...](https://insideevs.com/news/351110/consumer-reports-tesla-navigate-
autopilot/)

------
elisharobinson
what mr.Bezos doesnt understand is that these systems are continuous
improvement systems. Something the auto industry as a whole has forgotten
about.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Mosy auto manufacturers never update their car either.

My Honda still wants to drive off the road if the exit ramp doesn't have a
dashed line to keep it on the highway, no matter how many times I correct
it...

